# Solvent Trap



## ribber (Aug 13, 2018)

Can anyone school me on a solvent trap for a TC Compass 6.5 Creedmoor?


----------



## transfixer (Aug 14, 2018)

Plenty of videos on youtube  , or at least there used to be,  not worth the risks or hassles in my opinion.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr ATF agent, I mean OP...school you on what exactly?  I know you aren't asking someone to tell you to break the law?


----------



## nmurph (Aug 20, 2018)

He's been a member longer than you and none of his post look suspicious.  I think he's just a little naive in this matter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 21, 2018)

Solvent trap 101: Don't put a bunch of washers inside of it.


----------



## ribber (Aug 21, 2018)

munchie3409 said:


> Mr ATF agent, I mean OP...school you on what exactly?  I know you aren't asking someone to tell you to break the law?



It's a solvent trap, perfectly legal.


----------



## WayneB (Aug 21, 2018)

start with a form 4...


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 21, 2018)

WayneB said:


> start with a form 4...


Form 1 is for manufacture and what he would need. Form 4 is for transfer of existing NFA items.


----------



## WayneB (Aug 22, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> Form 1 is for manufacture and what he would need. Form 4 is for transfer of existing NFA items.


you are correct, momentary brain fade..


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 22, 2018)

My solvent trap is a 5 gal. plastic bucket.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 25, 2018)

an acquaintance that I know build his own legally registered silencer on the Form 1. And some of the parts that he used were offered for sale online as solvent trap parts .   Other parts were similarly offered for sale with a "wink and a nod" -- the distributor was telling people that they were to be used one reason but we all knew that they were actually being sold for a dufferent reason: people intending to build silencers (legal or not ).

My buddy's .30 suppessor  works great. He said that he has only about $100 worth of parts invested in it. It's a few inches longer than thousand-dollar commercially made professional silencers, but it's just as quiet.

 Like any 30 caliber can, it sounds kind of loud indoors, but if you take it outside and shoot it outdoors where the sound gets to dissipate and not bounce back at you from walls and ceilings it's much quieter.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 20, 2022)

So, an update.
From 2018 until now, ATF has been cracking down on silencer kits marketed as solvent traps, fuel filters, etc.  Things that have a tube, has baffles or a monocore, has threads for attaching to a gun's muzzle, but only lacks the holes for the bullet to pass through.

ATF has raided manufacturers and distributors of such products, confiscated inventory, shut down their websites, taken or copied sales records.  Until now, they've left the consumers alone, and even while ATF took the position that a silencer parts kit or "solvent trap without the baffles drilled thru" is already a silencer (the federal definition of a silencer includes parts intended for use in a silencer), ATF had been allowing people to buy the kits and use them to "manufacture" a suppressor after they register it on a Form 1.

Well, in late February 2022,  ATF denied nearly 1000 Form 1 requests to build a suppressor, on the grounds that in order to build one from factory-built parts (baffles and tubes) you started with an unlawful silencer and are simply trying to make it legal. But ATF has always said that once an item is illegal, it can't be made legal and registered to any member of the public.. it's contraband and must be turned over to Law Enforcement, or possibly donated to a museum or something.

So, the plot thickens.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 21, 2022)

So to be devils advocate with no dogs in this fight.  There are tons of guns out there with FAUX suppressors that match the above descriptions and thread on to barrels.  How's that gonna fly?


----------



## menhadenman (Mar 21, 2022)

I’ve shared this before... it’s a good one. @ribber check out Liberty Suppressors in Dalton GA. They have solid entry level cans that’ll work on plenty of guns.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 21, 2022)

This one is pretty universal: https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1014900352?pid=147049


----------



## rosewood (Mar 22, 2022)

trial&error said:


> So to be devils advocate with no dogs in this fight.  There are tons of guns out there with FAUX suppressors that match the above descriptions and thread on to barrels.  How's that gonna fly?



Yeah, and if this flies, they can argue any gun part is a firearm and will have to go through an FFL for purchase.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Mar 22, 2022)

GunnSmokeer said:


> So, an update.
> From 2018 until now, ATF has been cracking down on silencer kits marketed as solvent traps, fuel filters, etc.  Things that have a tube, has baffles or a monocore, has threads for attaching to a gun's muzzle, but only lacks the holes for the bullet to pass through.
> 
> ATF has raided manufacturers and distributors of such products, confiscated inventory, shut down their websites, taken or copied sales records.  Until now, they've left the consumers alone, and even while ATF took the position that a silencer parts kit or "solvent trap without the baffles drilled thru" is already a silencer (the federal definition of a silencer includes parts intended for use in a silencer), ATF had been allowing people to buy the kits and use them to "manufacture" a suppressor after they register it on a Form 1.
> ...




It is my understanding numerous Senators have sent the ATF a nastygram chastising them for do this, we will see how it comes out in the wash.

Rosewood


----------



## ldavid008 (Mar 26, 2022)

The online 'store' that I was looking at wouldn't send you the parts till you sent them the Form 1. They'd engrave it for you and all you had to do was drill the holes.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 13, 2022)

trial&error said:


> So to be devils advocate with no dogs in this fight.  There are tons of guns out there with FAUX suppressors that match the above descriptions and thread on to barrels.  How's that gonna fly?


Faux suppressors don’t have any baffles, or they don’t contain or allow the pass through of any of the muzzle blast and they usually extend back over the barrel, rather than in front of the muzzle. They usually put them on 16 inch barrels to give the illusion of a shorter barrel with a can the end. To be a suppressor it needs more than a certain amount of baffles, wipes, or some material like steel wool that slows the gas flow and has to reduce the the sound by a certain Db. There are many muzzle breaks and flash cans that contain 1-2 baffles, threads, etc, but they don’t reduce noise at the muzzle. There are a few perfectly legal muzzle devices that will sound quieter to the shooter by redirecting the sound down range, but they don’t actually reduce the Db at the muzzle.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 13, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Faux suppressors don’t have any baffles, or they don’t contain or allow the pass through of any of the muzzle blast and they usually extend back over the barrel, rather than in front of the muzzle. They usually put them on 16 inch barrels to give the illusion of a shorter barrel with a can the end. To be a suppressor it needs more than a certain amount of baffles, wipes, or some material like steel wool that slows the gas flow and has to reduce the the sound by a certain Db. There are many muzzle breaks and flash cans that contain 1-2 baffles, threads, etc, but they don’t reduce noise at the muzzle. There are a few perfectly legal muzzle devices that will sound quieter to the shooter by redirecting the sound down range, but they don’t actually reduce the Db at the muzzle.



   plus the Faux suppressors are a sealed/welded unit,, generally cannot be taken apart to where you could add baffles ,,  the solvent traps are all made with removable end caps, so baffles or monocore could be added,    that is why they don't like them.

    One of the most effect muzzle devices at keeping the blast and concussion away from the shooter is the Witt Machine  SME   ( sound mitagation equipment )  I've shot a 7.5in .300bo pistol with one of those on it ,, and it was possible to shoot it without ear pro,,  at least a couple times,,  it sent all the noise out front very effectively


----------

